# Introduction to the use of template guides



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Enclosed is a PDF file I have written on the introduction to Template guides that I had promised a number of router users. I hope it will change the minds of those who have never used the guides before and at least give them a try. You have seen what I have done with my postings on the projects completed. Just a reminder if you do think it too difficult to use consider I teach the blind to use this method. I construct all the Jigs and Templates of course.

Let me know what you think of the method 

Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding write-up, Tom. Excuse me, I mean Professor Tom! Thanks for your work creating a handy reference!


----------



## glencross (Mar 28, 2006)

excellent article! thank you


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

*Template Guide*

Well done Tom. And thanks for all the effort and sharing it.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Working with Template Guides*



Birchwood said:


> Well done Tom. And thanks for all the effort and sharing it.


I would be more than interested if you would let me know the results of using the method whenever you use the introduction to the use of the guides . There are a great number of projects that can be achieved using this method. 
To keep up with technology I have working on a new design of producing a method of holding the material etc therefore replacing the Jig Holder
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

It has been a few months now since I submitted the 'Introduction to the Use of Template Guides' and I was interested if anyone had any comments on the use of the guides and maybe there could be some postings and photographs of projects completed with the use of the guides. 

In a couple of weeks I will be giving some demonstrations at our local wood show here in Perth Western Australia.I have been working on new techniques on how to use the guides to produce some facinating joints for a table construction for example consider a mitre joint with a tenon added or a sliding dovetail. Both methods of production will be shown for the first time.

I have also overcome the problem of inseting three legs to a centre column fo a wine table The problem in the past has been clamping it together especially if a Mortice and Tenon joint or a dowelling joint is used. I have introduced a sliding dovetail.

I have also looked at the possibility of using the router in the 'Plunge' mode to complete some of the tasks that were required to be completed in the router table rounding over the edges of the legs for the three legged table as an example. I must stress that it has to be done with safety and in this instance I consider it much safer than using the router table. It is also more convenient as I do not have to insert the router under the table(If I only had one router). 

To produce all the jigs and template I first design them on the computer then off to my workshop to make the necessary jigs and templates from material that is readily available in the local wood suppliers.

We have underestimated the potential of the Guides for years (that also includes myself in this statement) but since I have found the advantages of the guides I usually ask myself 'To complete this part of the project can I use the guide?' If I find it is safer then I will spend that extra time in the preparation of the jig or template.

I have also advocated the use of the 40mm Guide (1-37/64ths) for a great number of reasons. I must also say I would have great difficulty in some of the calculations if I were using the imperial measurement therefore all my calculations are in metric. I am also aware of the sizes of some cutters that are supplied are simply the imperial size with the metric equivalent and that sometimes makes things difficult but there are more and more metric cutters becoming available each year.

Most people I talk to and from what I see in the postings will use a straight cutter with the guide mainly to reproduce the same article over and over again slightly larger. (That is what I also used to do) Since I have found there is more to the use of the guides it has brought a greater deal of interest to my routing. I also find I have great satisfaction in the completion of the necessary Jigs.

My apology for the long winded posting I only meant to ask if there was anyone willing to share their experience with the use of the guides. I have submitted a number of projects and 'how to do' in the past to this forum.

Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, I am actively trying to get the tool manufacturers to import or manufacture the 40 MM guide bushing for the US/Canada. I am not having any success so far, perhaps it is time for a company that really listens to woodworkers?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Tom, I am actively trying to get the tool manufacturers to import or manufacture the 40 MM guide bushing for the US/Canada. I am not having any success so far, perhaps it is time for a company that really listens to woodworkers?


That is great news Mike that you are prepared to do this.I hope you have success, if you need any help give them my Email address and I will certainly converse with them.

Your problem is not local. I was asked to complete some demonstrations at our local wood show next week. Here is me thinking at 73 now is the time to retire but I have accepted the invitation to demonstrate the new router produced by Hitachi. It is a great machine to use, and next week I will be showing the people of Western Australia the advantages of the Template Guides with the router.

I am aware of the many projects that can be completed with the router in the table but my weekend will be to show 'How to get more from your router' with the aid of template guides. and never once over the weekend will I have a router in the router table. I will be producing tables and wine racks for example.

Though I have produced a couple of CD-ROMs, one on the introduction to template guides and the second a collection of projects produced with the aid of the guides. Never once was the router table used.

This method is much SAFER and as you are well aware Blind people were using the method last year in my woodworking group.

I have tried and without success over the internet to convince people to use the guides, those who have seen my demonstrations agree that the use of the guides is by far safer than the table and are willing to try to use them. 

I will pick up my $1000.00 video camera tomorrow and hopefully I will produce some DVDs illustrating the method I have been using for years. Suitable for those who are not into computing and are willing to view the method on their TV. But regretable this will not solve the problem as there are a great number of detailed drawings required to suppliment the visual output that I have produced on my CD-ROMs.

Mike please keep trying as I am sure router users will achieve greater projects and satisfaction with the use of the Guides.

Router manufacturers are unaware of the advantages of the template guides.
Hitachi Australia sold very few Guides in the years 2004 and 2005.

If it is the last thing I do on this earth I will introduce safety with the router with the aid of Template Guides
Tom


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

What router can a 40mm bushing be used ? If 1 inch equals 25.4 mm, them I have no router that can use it, without making a custom base. a 7/8X1 is as big as I need!
Thanx Tom for the info on guide bushings and templates.
Bud


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

trap said:


> What router can a 40mm bushing be used ? If 1 inch equals 25.4 mm, them I have no router that can use it, without making a custom base. a 7/8X1 is as big as I need!
> Thanx Tom for the info on guide bushings and templates.
> Bud


Trap
I use the Makita or Hitachi router.

what you're saying is that you're router base has an aperture of less than 25mm. This will restrict you to the size of cutters you can use.

Trap. You are very welcome to the copy of my explanation on how to use the guides.
I will be posting details how I produced the templates and Jigs to achieve what was required to produce the carving. 
Keep in touch
Tom


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom,

I am very interested in learning more uses for template guides and greatly appreciate your input on this forum. I never owned a template guide until I got a router kit that came with a set of steel guides(have replaced them with brass). Right away I built a shelf pin jig which is simply a piece of 1/2" plywood with evenly spaced 1/2" holes to accept 1/2" a guide. I then plunge in the bit to the preset depth. I also built Bj's dado jig which uses a 1" guide riding thru a 1" slot, creating a dado with any bit that fits thru the guide.

Now for my question. When I need to make odd shaped, or duplicate pieces. I first make a pattern of 1/4" MDF using my scrollsaw and spindle sander then trace it on the workpiece. Then I cut the workpiece close to the line with the scrollsaw, bandsaw, or jigsaw. I then use a flush trim, or pattern bit with the bearing riding against the attached template to make the final cut. Would there be an advantage to making a smaller pattern and using a template guide?

Also since seeing is better then reading. I am anxiously awaiting the release of your DVD. Please let us know as soon as it is available.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

RustyW said:


> Tom,
> 
> I am very interested in learning more uses for template guides and greatly appreciate your input on this forum. I never owned a template guide until I got a router kit that came with a set of steel guides(have replaced them with brass). Right away I built a shelf pin jig which is simply a piece of 1/2" plywood with evenly spaced 1/2" holes to accept 1/2" a guide. I then plunge in the bit to the preset depth. I also built Bj's dado jig which uses a 1" guide riding thru a 1" slot, creating a dado with any bit that fits thru the guide.
> 
> ...


*Rusty
I would suggest a 9 - 12mm Thickness for your templates.
There would be a great advantage in making smaller template and using a straight cutter working in stages. You will end up with a better edge. (subject to you using a router support)
I certainly will let you know when I have completed my DVD in the meantime if I can assist you with any problem please let me know I have no objections to you emailing me as I may not be visiting the forum frequently.
Tom*


----------



## Jon Hunter (Jan 5, 2008)

Great post and article on the use of template guides. I am looking forward to the videos.
Thank you,
JHunter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm answering on behalf of Tom who is having problems accessing the forum at the moment. He is having big problems with video editing the material for the DVD's, ideally what he needs is someone reading this who lives in or around Perth Western Australia who would like to trade his/her video experience for routing tuition. I'm sure that Tom won't mind me posting this.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

harrysin said:


> I'm answering on behalf of Tom who is having problems accessing the forum at the moment. He is having big problems with video editing the material for the DVD's, ideally what he needs is someone reading this who lives in or around Perth Western Australia who would like to trade his/her video experience for routing tuition. I'm sure that Tom won't mind me posting this.


Thanks Harry
I still have not been able to access the forum easily as it has taken me at least half an hour to get to this stage my apologies to all in the meantime I will be prepared to answer any questions if you send me an email.
As harry said I have been trying to convert all the material i have produced on CD-ROMs on to DVDs I must confess not an easy task by all means.
Harry check your mail box for a collection of items I am working on it is by no means the final product and I am sure you will give me your honest opinion of what I have done (You always do and I am grateful to you for voicing your opinion)
I hope I will have the forum problem solved


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're obviously making some progress with the forum Tom, can you access other forums?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

It's duck soup to change "CD-ROMs in to DVDs " you just need to use two machines.

Play the CD disk/VHS tape and let the DVD machine record at the same time..
e.g. player>recorder>TV then you have your master DVD copy.
I have tons of software that will do the same thing but the play & copy is the best way to get the job done...

I do it all the time with VHS tapes,CD disk , to put more then one tape or CD on the new DVD format ,the new Blue format will let you put up to 50hrs. on one disk but that's a diff. story....  but I must say with the DVD disk you can put up to 8 hrs. of viewing on one standard DVD disk...


===========


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi All
It is thanks to Harry's direction when we were speaking on Skype this afternoon I am able to make postings and submit and view pics again, so hopefully I have solved the problem.
it may take me a little while to go through all the posting to see if I can add to the questions put forward.
I have been making steady progress with my Dining room chairs and I am at the final stages of construction.
Hopefully I will have a few pics of the various stages of construction.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, it's the first time that I've seen the finished chairs and can now see why they took you more than a half day each to make! Beautiful job Tom, it must take you back to the days when you had the factory/Routing school. What is the timber and did you send then out to be sprayed? I await with great interest shots of the carvers and ones taken during the making. Was any of the work trusted to you're advanced students?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

All I can say Tom is WOW!!!!!

Excellent work, beautiful chairs.

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, I am sooooo glad you have gotten your computer problem corrected. We have missed your considerable presence on the forum and breathe a collective sigh of relief that you are ba... aw, hell, we're just glad you're back!!!! 

I love the chairs, Tom! They have a pleasing design. Are they oak? What kind of finish?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Nice job on the chairs BUT what is that under the chair and top of the table ?

A new way to stay warm ? or to dry out the finish...? or a new way to smoke your ham hocks 

Looks like white rocks and candles in a banana split/candy mint dish..now I see where you get your template designs, you look at the rug on the floor  




===========



template tom said:


> Hi All
> It is thanks to Harry's direction when we were speaking on Skype this afternoon I am able to make postings and submit and view pics again, so hopefully I have solved the problem.
> it may take me a little while to go through all the posting to see if I can add to the questions put forward.
> I have been making steady progress with my Dining room chairs and I am at the final stages of construction.
> Hopefully I will have a few pics of the various stages of construction.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There isn't much that isn't picked-up by you're Eagle eyes Bj!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Bad habit of mine , I just about always look at what's in the background it tells me more than what's up front.. 


===========


harrysin said:


> There isn't much that isn't picked-up by you're Eagle eyes Bj!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I have posted an answer THREE TIMES to you're post #17 of this thread but they are nowhere to be seen. Before doing the last one I logged off the forum, came back and made the third attempt but I still can't see it. Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Not sure but try it wilthout the quote\\


===========



harrysin said:


> Bj, I have posted an answer THREE TIMES to you're post #17 of this thread but they are nowhere to be seen. Before doing the last one I logged off the forum, came back and made the third attempt but I still can't see it. Any ideas?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, maybe it's your FIREWALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, my Zone alarm settings haven't been altered, all my other threads, links and photographs have got through. I'll do as Bj suggests, he's usually right!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"but I must say with the DVD disk you can put up to 8 hrs. of viewing on one standard DVD disk..."


Bj, I'm intrigued by the fact that you can squeeze 8 hours of video onto a DVD. I know that you use WMF files, whatever they are. How do you convert other farmats, I'm sure that Tom would be interested.

I hope that doing as you suggested posts this my fourth attempt at sending my message.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hallelujah, the man is a genius!


----------



## gsteff (May 11, 2008)

Tom, Thanks for your reply re: Template Guides. Will read and digest it well because it is much appreciated detail.

gsteff


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

As we can see by the number of visits to this posting there was a great interest in the use of the template guides. I wonder if any of the members have actually made any projects to date and maybe they could post a few comments on what they thought of the method. 
I have been giving some thought to a topic on Jig making. Say post a pic of an object or a process, then posting the actual jig constructed to produce the matter. I am not suggesting posting a bought jig but a jig made in your workshop to produce the item. 

I am quite willing to start the ball rolling so to speak with a jig I made to produce the cabinet handle illustrated below as an example. What do others think of the idea. I do not want to be seen as the only one submitting the projects and the jigs to make them. 

It does not necessarilly have to be a completed project, say making a special joint or something like that would do. I have in the past posted some of my jigs to produce certain processes such as the Ski mode which has been developed by others.

Recently I have been spending some time storing my jigs and templates ready for easy access when I require them. Lately I have seached for jigs and templates that I developed some 15 years ago, now required in the making of my next collection of chairs. I also had to introduce some new jigs when I came to add the arm rests to the chairs to change them to carvers. I am sure I have posted pics of the chairs which are available in my Gallery but I have not posted any jigs or templates.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Great looking chairs, very nice job. And the chatter back and forth, do me good. Thanks for being. Take care.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Samples of projects*

Here are a few samples of projects which I consider can not be produced on the router table. With a few templates and Jigs they can be routered in the plunge mode.
Are there any router users on the forum actually using the template guides maybe they would like to put up their pics of the completed project.
Tom


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Re 40mm bushings, why not post on one of the model engineering forums to find a local model engineer who would turn one up ? It's not a big job for someone with a metal working lathe.

Cheers

Peter
(Also a model engineer!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

OR just make a ring out of plastic that will snap on a standard guide and get the 40mm OD...
Quick and easy way 


====



istracpsboss said:


> Re 40mm bushings, why not post on one of the model engineering forums to find a local model engineer who would turn one up ? It's not a big job for someone with a metal working lathe.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> OR just make a ring out of plastic that will snap on a standard guide and get the 40mm OD...
> Quick and easy way
> ...


You're right up to a point Bj. The thing to remember is that the INSIDE diameter is also important, there's no point in fitting a 40mm sleeve on a 1" guide because it would defeat the purpose of a large guide and all the advantages that go with it, the most important being the ability of the chuck to pass through the guide for a deeper depth of cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

That's why I have a 1 1/2" guide, it's almost 40mm..and it can take on a 1" router bit easy.. 

40mm = 1.574" 1 1/2" = 1.500" 
I did make a SMALL snap on ring for the 1 1/2" guide but it's very thin and it's plastic, the next one will be a brass ring..out of one of the lock ring nuts.

BUT I did make one to fit the 1" guide as well, most have a 1" brass guide in the set they have in the shop and it's not a big deal just to use a 3/4" router bit in place of a 1" router bit..  many router bits will slip right into the 1" brass guide easy... 

======


=====




harrysin said:


> You're right up to a point Bj. The thing to remember is that the INSIDE diameter is also important, there's no point in fitting a 40mm sleeve on a 1" guide because it would defeat the purpose of a large guide and all the advantages that go with it, the most important being the ability of the chuck to pass through the guide for a deeper depth of cut.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you may have missed my point about large size template guides which allow not only the cutter to pass through but also the CHUCK, thereby allowing a much deeper cut and no chance of sparks flying when the chuck touches the inside of a small guide. (please don't tell me that steel on brass doesn't make sparks, I know.) Lots of routologists use steel guides without any associated problems arising during decades of use.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Working with Template Guides*

Well this one topic I can comment on even though Harry has explained it all very clearly. I have one concern. Bobj3 has posted a chart ( I am not sure if this is the same chart that Ed. first posted some years ago) The reason for the chart is to see at a glance the off-set with a varety of cutters. It is quite clear to me that the cutter described is a straight cutter. and that is fine if that is all you want to do. I must say I have never had a need to use the chart as the majority of cutters I am using are anything but straight (Samples enclosed) So I have to do some calculation whether it be on my computer or simply a mathematical calculation*It was a sad day that Ed decided to call it a day as he had a lot to offer this forum*.

I think I should have come in earler to make this point. As you can see from the variety of cutters posted exactly what I am referring to. It is not easy to present the answers on a forum posting, that is why I have been working madly to produce the answers on DVDs. I still have a long way to go and I have decided not to give up the challenge.
Sent off today some more cash for another two computer programs which will assist in the presentations I intend completing in the near future. This is only a small section taken from My CD=ROMs and future DVDs

Yom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Ping-Pong

I got your point but that's why I made one to fit the 1 1/2" BRASS guide, I have many routers and out of them the biggest collet (chuck ) nut is 29mm O.D. and it will not hit the guide, so to say it works just fine.. 

I had to make my own because in the USA they don't make a 40mm guide in steel or brass...

I will say many of the routers that use the big steel guides use two screws to hold them in place. 
unlike the brass ones that use the brass threads to do the same job..brass on brass.. that works like a locking device..
just like a brass fasteners do...deforming the threads just a little bit..

=======



harrysin said:


> I think you may have missed my point about large size template guides which allow not only the cutter to pass through but also the CHUCK, thereby allowing a much deeper cut and no chance of sparks flying when the chuck touches the inside of a small guide. (please don't tell me that steel on brass doesn't make sparks, I know.) Lots of routologists use steel guides without any associated problems arising during decades of use.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Routing with template guides*

My apology I did not submit a collection of cutters


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*DVD on The use of the template guides*

As you are all well aware the reason why I have not been submitting postings on the forum due to the time I have spent producing my material in a DVD format. I have also completed the woodwork section of my diningroom chairs completing the polishing this week. Today I purchased the foam padding and the cover material so it will be all go to have them completed for Christmas. Look out for the final product soon. (That was Ann's bit added as she brings out the whip)

There has not been any topics posted where I could offer assistance and Harry has it well in hand. I am pleased to see that at least some are recognizing the benefits of the guides, it has taken some time as it was way back in 2004 that I made my first attempt to introduce forum members to use the template guides. I have recieved a great deal of encouragement to continue especially when Mike continues making an effort to try and introduce the 40mm guide. Today I produced "Introduction to the use of the template guides" in DVD format 816mb certainly too large to send. It runs for 17minutes. 

I would be unable to re-write all my material in imperial, I did give it a go converting a few of my drawings but not only was I getting confused with the numbers that came up after the conversions I am sure if I had posted them on the forum they would have been thrown in the bin. I still say it is easier for the users to change the metric sizes to near enough imperial sizes. That is what I have to do when I purchase an American magazine only in reverse. Though there is very little material written explaining the template guide method fully both in Imperial and Metric.

I spent yesterday in one of our local High School with five Design and Technology teachers showing how the system works and introducing safe processes that can be used by the students. *Working with the aid of template guides is all about safety with the router.*

I hope to have details of the other DVDs very soon and I will keep you informed

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

" template guides" in DVD format 816mb certainly too large to send. It runs for 17minutes"

Think You-Tube , you can just load part of it if you want..maybe with a overlay to the new DVD that you are making...to helps sales 
All you need is a overlay with a web address on the bottom of the video..or just a add it to the start and the tail end of the video..many,many view You-Tube all the time..

========




template tom said:


> As you are all well aware the reason why I have not been submitting postings on the forum due to the time I have spent producing my material in a DVD format. I have also completed the woodwork section of my diningroom chairs completing the polishing this week. Today I purchased the foam padding and the cover material so it will be all go to have them completed for Christmas. Look out for the final product soon. (That was Ann's bit added as she brings out the whip)
> 
> There has not been any topics posted where I could offer assistance and Harry has it well in hand. I am pleased to see that at least some are recognizing the benefits of the guides, it has taken some time as it was way back in 2004 that I made my first attempt to introduce forum members to use the template guides. I have recieved a great deal of encouragement to continue especially when Mike continues making an effort to try and introduce the 40mm guide. Today I produced "Introduction to the use of the template guides" in DVD format 816mb certainly too large to send. It runs for 17minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

It depends on the connection everyone in this area can download 816 MB in about a minute or less(if they have cable). And soon the entire country will catch up.

Heck I uploaded 16 gb in less than a couple hours in the background, the matrix films, 4 of them in HD.

Nick


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

template tom said:


> Well this one topic I can comment on even though Harry has explained it all very clearly. I have one concern. Bobj3 has posted a chart ( I am not sure if this is the same chart that Ed. first posted some years ago) The reason for the chart is to see at a glance the off-set with a varety of cutters. It is quite clear to me that the cutter described is a straight cutter. and that is fine if that is all you want to do. I must say I have never had a need to use the chart as the majority of cutters I am using are anything but straight (Samples enclosed) So I have to do some calculation whether it be on my computer or simply a mathematical calculation*It was a sad day that Ed decided to call it a day as he had a lot to offer this forum*.
> 
> I think I should have come in earler to make this point. As you can see from the variety of cutters posted exactly what I am referring to. It is not easy to present the answers on a forum posting, that is why I have been working madly to produce the answers on DVDs. I still have a long way to go and I have decided not to give up the challenge.
> Sent off today some more cash for another two computer programs which will assist in the presentations I intend completing in the near future. This is only a small section taken from My CD=ROMs and future DVDs
> ...


The chart is useful as I would say most beginners are using straight bits to start and just want to inlay stuff. Knowing the offset relationships will help when they move to other cutters. They need to understand the process and the straight cutters are far less confusing at first. In my work I use the straight cutters extensively. When I teach someone how to use the template guides I always teach them using the straight cutters. I think it is understood that the numbers are for stragiht cutters.

I get the use of the 40mm template guide, but my 1 1/2" is fine and I work with imperial and see no need to change its not confusing at all when it's all you know. Possibly for beginners that do not know their math it is an issue.

I have also used metric extensively in all science courses in college, but for woodworking I like imperial.

It is the method, process and understanding the offset relationships that are important so I fail to see why the 40 mm bit is such a big deal. I guess it makes it simpler to figure out offsets but for me its of no consequence.

When I read Toms stuff I take the actual methods and do use them and ignore the numbers. I do not think you need to change over everything to imperial Tom, if you use metric that's fine one should really know both these days anyway. If you can use Imperial you can definitely figure out metric.

I think getting the DVD's out is more important than taking the time to publish in two different systems. I'll definitely buy your DVD's.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, One of the reasons for using metric is the fact that it is easier to figure the offsets, but that is not the only reason. Tom produced a very nice box with lid, and the dimensions work out perfectly with metric cutters and bits. We can not match the dimensions using fractional bits and cutters; this is another good reason. Tom has pointed out that the 1-1/2" guide bushing is plenty large enough, basicly a 38 MM. One of the retailers will jump on the band wagon and produce the guides in metric.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually, I have very very few metric cutters for my Festools. With so many bits I have to stick with what I have. Which is 20 years of bits in imperial. By the time anyone jumps on the bandwagon is way to late for me to get metric cutters, but for the newer guys it may be feasible.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It is the method, process and understanding the offset relationships that are important so I fail to see why the 40 mm bit is such a big deal. I guess it makes it simpler to figure out offsets but for me its of no consequence."

I have consistently stated that there is nothing magical about the 40mm guide, it just happens be be large with all the benefits that come with a large template guide PLUS it makes off- set calculations simple mental arithmetic. I appreciate that many members have no difficulty calculating in both imperial and metric, but there are plenty who, once they have had a taste of metric, will stick to it, to each his own.


----------



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

This forum is the greatest ! Harry, Tom, bobj3 you guys offer so much to us beginning routers. The more I search on these postings the more I am in awe of your fine craftmanship . I bow to the masters of the Router community . You guys are my idols . thanks so much for sharing your ideas ,tallents and experiance with all of us.We are fortunate to have you .


----------



## dec9023 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry , I think it's all the sawdust bj's sniffing !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I doubt that, like me, Bj hasn't turned out many recent projects.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You need to check out my Gallery more  you old fart 

I spend more time helping others 

=====



harrysin said:


> I doubt that, like me, Bj hasn't turned out many recent projects.


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Bj, I have posted an answer THREE TIMES to you're post #17 of this thread but they are nowhere to be seen. Before doing the last one I logged off the forum, came back and made the third attempt but I still can't see it. Any ideas?


Stop using invisible ink


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

NOW you tell me Tom!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Routing with the aid of template guides*

This 'Sticky' has been up for some time and I often wonder if it has been downloaded and more importantly the information used.
Tom


----------



## craftyjohn (Jan 7, 2009)

Tom

I am new but I want you to know that I for one have downloaded the pdf file, read and reread it.

It is great of you and the others to help new users learn the use and safety of a power tool such as this.

I am fond of my fingers!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Template guides*



template tom said:


> Enclosed is a PDF file I have written on the introduction to Template guides that I had promised a number of router users. I hope it will change the minds of those who have never used the guides before and at least give them a try. You have seen what I have done with my postings on the projects completed. Just a reminder if you do think it too difficult to use consider I teach the blind to use this method. I construct all the Jigs and Templates of course.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the method
> 
> Tom


I can't go to Router Forums and not learn something, your "Introduction" is a beautiful example, acopy hangs in my shop to remind me and to prompt me to the many uses. Thanks again, Frank Lee


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been following this thread for a while as well as a few others about template routing. I haven't attempted it yet but I do know some upcoming projects are going to require it. I am sure there will be a lot of "scrap" practice before I attempt anything serious. Tom your posts are always very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## rdp (Mar 24, 2009)

*oval and heart shaped jigs*

new here, hello everyone


i have oval and heart shaped peices of marble from an etching company, need to make a jig for the marble to insert into the oak frame, been a woodworker for 25 years and this ones tricky, the easyest way i can come up with is the 1/4 bit with the bushing following the template?

am i on the right track?

thanks


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

rdp said:


> new here, hello everyone
> 
> 
> i have oval and heart shaped peices of marble from an etching company, need to make a jig for the marble to insert into the oak frame, been a woodworker for 25 years and this ones tricky, the easyest way i can come up with is the 1/4 bit with the bushing following the template?
> ...


That will leave a 'sloppy' insert You need to rout an intermediate template in MDF then rout the template required
If you rout a template with a 16mm template guide and a 4mm cutter then you can rout the shape you require into the oak frame with a 30mm guide and 10mm cutter. Don't ask me to do the calculations in imperial as it is some 40+ years since we went metric.
Tom


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

rdp said:


> new here, hello everyone
> 
> 
> i have oval and heart shaped peices of marble from an etching company, need to make a jig for the marble to insert into the oak frame, been a woodworker for 25 years and this ones tricky, the easyest way i can come up with is the 1/4 bit with the bushing following the template?
> ...


Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools
Not sure exactly how big your heart is, but here goes. I use a bushing inlay kit 1/4" bit to get to having a 3/4" template then using carpet tape position template where I want to inlay and the go to a larger bit with bearing of the bit size on the shank and do the cut out for the inlay. While it has an extra step, which has been pointed out, I use this method for inlaying intarsia opjects all the time. Hope this helps you out and understand there are many ways to do this, but I have found this to work for me.:thank_you2:


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

rdp said:


> new here, hello everyone
> 
> 
> i have oval and heart shaped peices of marble from an etching company, need to make a jig for the marble to insert into the oak frame, been a woodworker for 25 years and this ones tricky, the easyest way i can come up with is the 1/4 bit with the bushing following the template?
> ...


Did you ever insert your heart and oval pieces into your frames????
Tom


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

*New email contact*

As from today Tuesday 14th April I do not have my old email address and my PM can no longer be addressed to Template Tom as I am unable to access them so if you wish to contact me use the PM for Doak. I also have a new email address as from today if you wish to email me

Tom
Template Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Doak said:


> As from today Tuesday 14th April I do not have my old email address and my PM can no longer be addressed to Template Tom as I am unable to access them so if you wish to contact me use the PM for Doak. I also have a new email address as from today if you wish to email me
> 
> Tom
> Template Tom


Not much of a computer buff as I took my new '3' mobile broad band and set it on the old computer and presto I was able to post
Learn new things every day
Tom


----------

